# What does it feel like to do Downhill?



## tony477g (Jul 2, 2012)

In a week or two im going up to brian head, utah with some friends and they want to do downhill. Only problem is I am so nervous! Ive never done it. Reason im nervous is two things; I have a bike that isnt meant for downhill (walmart bike), and ive tried taking it down some hills :nono: Ive always found the bike unstable and im just tense as heck. Now when we go i am definitely going to rent a bike there, but will that make a difference? Weirdest thing is I used to do a lot of desert riding on a dirt bike and i could just blast through down hill sections without breaking a sweat which makes me think that with an actual downhill bike the frame geometry and different tires will contribute to a different experience?


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

Do not take the WalMart bike; do not think about taking the WalMart bike; for if you did, you would surely die.


----------



## tony477g (Jul 2, 2012)

Ya i wasnt planning on it. Like i said, im going to rent a bike there


----------



## Apache249 (Jul 30, 2009)

CombatMutt said:


> Do not take the WalMart bike; do not think about taking the WalMart bike; for if you did, you would surely die.


:thumbsup:


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes the bike you rent will make a heck of a difference; you may still fall, but you'll have a great time.


----------



## jakester29959 (Aug 30, 2011)

its like nothing else. Its awesome.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

freeeeedooommmmmmm!!!!!!


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

When I descend, I feel like a slice of butter sitting on top a big ol pile of flapjacks. Yea...

But in all reality, you will fall, it may hurt a little, but the reward and enjoyment are beyond worth it. I think of absolutely nothing but the line ahead when I ride. Its a great way to clear the mind and find peace in a busy and hectic life.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

it feels like you're falling down a hill.... and occasionally bouncing off a wheel or two.

with that said, its super fun and super intense, but not for the timid.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

I usually encourage everyone to discover DH, it is a total adrenaline rush and you "could" be completely hooked within 10 minutes. My only hesitation is that based on the statements in your original post you sound new to MTB of any kind(?)

I'll stop short of saying, "don't do it". But I will say most of us were comfortable on a bike, if not very good at basic bike handling skills when we tried DH for the first time. Balance, BRAKING!, elevating the front wheel, and body position are crucial. And even then we spent that first day riding the brakes, forearms screaming, hitting the deck a bunch of times. To be honest, 7 years later there are times I still do! (I know, I know...some of you guys shredded Clown Shoes on day 1, first time you'd ever touched a bike...)

Anyway, I strongly suggest you spend as much time as possible on your bike between now and then. Watch some videos online and get comfortable on that bike! Some of the skills will translate.

I hope this doesn't sound condescending, just looking out for you. With good friends and the right attitude...and the right base-area bar...you will have a good time.


----------



## jakester29959 (Aug 30, 2011)

QUOTE=ustemuf;9594976]







[/QUOTE]

:thumbsup: best way to say it


----------



## 2FUELS (Nov 18, 2006)

tony477g said:


> In a week or two im going up to brian head, utah with some friends and they want to do downhill. Only problem is I am so nervous! Ive never done it. Reason im nervous is two things; I have a bike that isnt meant for downhill (walmart bike), and ive tried taking it down some hills :nono: Ive always found the bike unstable and im just tense as heck. Now when we go i am definitely going to rent a bike there, but will that make a difference? Weirdest thing is I used to do a lot of desert riding on a dirt bike and i could just blast through down hill sections without breaking a sweat which makes me think that with an actual downhill bike the frame geometry and different tires will contribute to a different experience?


Go until you blow, And if you blow, oh no!


----------



## codyh12345 (Sep 15, 2011)

2FUELS said:


> Go until you blow, And if you blow, oh no!


Post of the day right here! Truth.


----------



## tony477g (Jul 2, 2012)

RTM said:


> I usually encourage everyone to discover DH, it is a total adrenaline rush and you "could" be completely hooked within 10 minutes. My only hesitation is that based on the statements in your original post you sound new to MTB of any kind(?)
> 
> I'll stop short of saying, "don't do it". But I will say most of us were comfortable on a bike, if not very good at basic bike handling skills when we tried DH for the first time. Balance, BRAKING!, elevating the front wheel, and body position are crucial. And even then we spent that first day riding the brakes, forearms screaming, hitting the deck a bunch of times. To be honest, 7 years later there are times I still do! (I know, I know...some of you guys shredded Clown Shoes on day 1, first time you'd ever touched a bike...)
> 
> ...


I am pretty new to the world of mtb, really ive been just doing more xc stuff. I dont know what you mean by body position though? I have pretty good balance from other sports(dirt bikes, bmx, snowboarding, skateboarding, etc). So what should i take with me as in protective gear; full face helmet, knee shin guards?


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

elbow pads and gloves, to be added to your list.

also remember your knife and fork for when you eat S***, lol it happens.


----------



## tony477g (Jul 2, 2012)

what are some skills i should be working on now to at least be more or less comfortable over there?


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## tony477g (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for the great video! Any others? Its actually a lot closer to moto than i though. Thats pretty much how you control a dirt bike, if you weight the outside peg it'd be almost the same


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

Ah, OK. based on your background in BMX & dirt bikes you should be fine. Your comment about tensing up going down a hill had me thinking you may not be comfortable on a bike at all.

By 'body position' I was referring to shifting your body around on the bike and/or letting the bike move underneath you depending on what the trail is giving you.

I would suggest practicing track stands and slow riding, braking from high speeds without skidding, and clearing some logs or similar obstacles (lifting front wheel and shifting your body weight).


----------



## tony477g (Jul 2, 2012)

Nah the reason i tense up is because the bike sucks and feels extremely unstable. My big question though is how do you clear logs!?


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

always look where you're going!!!!! not 2 inches in front of your bike.


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

tony477g said:


> Nah the reason i tense up is because the bike sucks and feels extremely unstable. My big question though is how do you clear logs!?


Not to be condescending, but these are the types of skills required to ride downhill runs. You want to be comfortable with pulling you front end up and positioning your body to smoothly get over obstacles. There are alot of videos that show you how to clear certain obstacles. If you aren't confortable on your bike now, I wouldn't be so sure to say that you'll be confident on a 40lb high end downhill rig. Downhill is the bee's knees, but it's also very dangerous terrain to step into unskilled.


----------



## tony477g (Jul 2, 2012)

Ive got about two weeks to practice before we head up. He's taking people who have never even been on a mountain bike so at least if im going down theyre going down with me


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

You'll love it. If you've ridden a motorcycle, then it's like riding a motorcycle, especially a DH bike. The skills transfer well and the fastest guys on a DH bike are usually guys who rode motorcycles.

You need a full face, elbow, and knee guards, and full fingered gloves. You should have some decent footwear like skate shoes, not anything with an arch in the center (running shoes). Try to rent a big bike with big brakes, you'll need them.

I think you'll really enjoy it. It's a little like cutting a steak; let the knife do the work and don't force it. Stay loose and RELAX. Stop at each trail section if you can, and take a breather/stretch. You'll be happier than trying to ride a complete run one after the other.


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

howardyudoing said:


> always look where you're going!!!!! not 2 inches in front of your bike.


This. The faster you go, the farther ahead you should be looking. Also focus on the line through or around things, don't fixate on the stump or Rick you want to avoid or you'll run right into it. When sh!t gets steep get way back on the bike and remember that the front brake is your friend.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

It's the dark side


----------



## hitek79 (Oct 24, 2008)

Warm apple pie.....

Oh wait, that's something else....


----------



## tony477g (Jul 2, 2012)

The other thing, what body parts should i be working out?


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

tony477g said:


> The other thing, what body parts should i be working out?


Your mind :thumbsup: .. Downhill takes some physical , cardio , and most importantly the mind . Stay loose and relaxed as people have mentioned , float with the bike , feel one with the bike , and grin the whole way down .

I do advise to pull over on trails , dont stop or block them . If you feel uncomfy with a certain feature on a trail then skip it . The whole point is to have fun no matter how big or small a drop , jump , or gap is .

Wear the proper armor and your golden . Dont be afraid to fall , broken bones dont hurt too bad LOL


----------



## tony477g (Jul 2, 2012)

Ive broken plenty on my dirt bike! Would you say forearms/calves for the wheelie/bunnyhop to get over logs and such. If i can learn that skill, i think i will be more confident


----------



## The Grimmer (Oct 20, 2010)

tony477g said:


> The other thing, what body parts should i be working out?


DH uses a hell of a lot of muscles. But the ones I find hurt the most after a lot of riding are thighs, fingers + forearms, triceps and just core in general. I reckon press ups and squats will get you in a good shape. Oh and cardio!


----------



## tony477g (Jul 2, 2012)

ive got pretty much a full gym at my house so getting exercises done is no sweat. So forearms, and legs. You didnt feel your upper back sore?


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

tony477g said:


> ive got pretty much a full gym at my house so getting exercises done is no sweat. So forearms, and legs. You didnt feel your upper back sore?


Leaving in two weeks, too late to worry about that now. You won't make any gains significant enough to impact your riding. In fact you'll probably just tire yourself out and end up sore. If you have a full gym in your house you should already know that. And with a background in BMX and moto I'm thinking you would know the basic skills required to clear a log. Come on, let us off the hook, are you pulling our collective leg?

- Rob


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

The Grimmer said:


> DH uses a hell of a lot of muscles. But the ones I find hurt the most after a lot of riding are thighs, fingers + forearms, triceps and just core in general. I reckon press ups and squats will get you in a good shape. Oh and cardio!


Ain't that the truth! Every time a person unfamiliar says to me, "you guys take the LIFT to the top? How nice!". I just smile and say, "yep. We like to take it easy."

- Rob


----------



## tony477g (Jul 2, 2012)

RTM said:


> Leaving in two weeks, too late to worry about that now. You won't make any gains significant enough to impact your riding. In fact you'll probably just tire yourself out and end up sore. If you have a full gym in your house you should already know that. And with a background in BMX and moto I'm thinking you would know the basic skills required to clear a log. Come on, let us off the hook, are you pulling our collective leg?
> 
> - Rob


Ive been working out for a while, was wondering which ones i should focus on a bit more. Moto to clear a log you blip the throttle and lean back. Bmx I would either get a lot of speed and bunny hop over it or lift the front end then bring the back end up by scooping the pegs. Ive never done downhill so i was wondering if its much different to go over a log rather than just go over it normally considering the added weight and different frame geometry and suspension components. I ask so much cause different sports require different skills, you cant say snowboarding and wakeboarding are even remotely the same yet both have to do with weighting your feet and not catching an edge. Theres really no reason for me to be lying, if i was completely new I would tell you; Ive done motocross, desert, bmx and i just barely started xc.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

like this


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

^^^^ awesome !


----------



## tony477g (Jul 2, 2012)

HAHA! ^^^ great way to picture it


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

You'll feel like a ninja with eye lasers!










Surrounded by amazing unicorns sh!ting rainbows.


----------



## Mr Horse (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm no expert, but in my limited experience staying loose is essential in letting the bike respond to terrain in the way it's engineered to do. Tensing up my body, clenching my teeth and maintaining a death grip usually doesn't bring out the best in me. It also fatigues me faster which deminishes my fun.

It's like many other activities (skiing, etc.) in this regard.


----------



## GhostWind (Apr 20, 2012)

riding a bike


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

the biggest difference is that you will be winded and tired but you wont even be pedaling!

hands and forearms will hurt too, especially hands, try not to deathgrip.

terrain comes at you fast, keep your eyes up down the trail, keep your weight on your pedals (NOT handlebar!), and float over the bike


buy and watch the dvds Fundamentals and Fluidride. several times. for technique.


----------



## tony477g (Jul 2, 2012)

how fast do you guys get going? You make it seem like your flying. Im used to riding in unknown terrain from my dirt bike. Not mountain bike though. I heard somewhere maybe here that you should have your head close to or over your handlebars?


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

Average speeds are probably in the low 20s or high teens. Slower in the woods, faster in the open. You usually don't really go screaming fast, but you will go as fast as you would in normal riding, you just never have to pedal up first. In other words, find your favorite downhill section of your local trail, ride that, then picture yourself riding that for ~4-12 minutes non stop. That's pretty much what it's like for a beginner.

The better you get, the faster your speeds will be, but for a couple years when I was starting out, it was just like riding a regular trail.


----------



## tony477g (Jul 2, 2012)

sandwich said:


> Average speeds are probably in the low 20s or high teens. Slower in the woods, faster in the open. You usually don't really go screaming fast, but you will go as fast as you would in normal riding, you just never have to pedal up first. In other words, find your favorite downhill section of your local trail, ride that, then picture yourself riding that for ~4-12 minutes non stop. That's pretty much what it's like for a beginner.
> 
> The better you get, the faster your speeds will be, but for a couple years when I was starting out, it was just like riding a regular trail.


Awesome! Im getting more and more excited.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

...but then again...
Some sections can be pure speed.
On my "local" lift assist hill, (Ski resort) there is a section that comes out of the woods onto the piste. On this section I regularly hit in excess of 65kph. I want 70 but so far 68 is my best. 
In my experience speeds can go from a jogging pace upto what yer nads will let you do.

Your going to have too much fun.
DH tends to bite HARD!!
Be prepared to enter into a new addiction.

michael


----------



## tony477g (Jul 2, 2012)

mykel said:


> ...but then again...
> Some sections can be pure speed.
> On my "local" lift assist hill, (Ski resort) there is a section that comes out of the woods onto the piste. On this section I regularly hit in excess of 65kph. I want 70 but so far 68 is my best.
> In my experience speeds can go from a jogging pace upto what yer nads will let you do.
> ...


Hopefully I end up loving it!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

kinda like riding a unicorn while peeing in a pool. kinda.


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

be careful, it's addicting. If you do enjoy it, you'll lose money to it, have to trade out GF time for pinner runs, huge smiles and faster GF's.


----------



## schlockinz (Feb 6, 2009)

It's like doing whippits of cheese whip

It's like sex, but more ball busting

It's like sharting, but with more oil and less gas

It's like PCP

It's like driving a fast car for the first time, but with more cursing

When you lose your saddle, its like prison

It's like chicken and waffles

It's like a lot of things, most of them good.


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Brian Head has trails of various difficulty. Try "Color Country" first just to get a feel for the rental bike. It's an easy trail (really easy) but will help you get more familiar with the feel of the bike. Save Timberline and Lil Gritty for last or try them out right away with the intent to walk anything that sketches you out.


----------



## TheSlowDude (Mar 22, 2012)

sandwich said:


> You'll love it. If you've ridden a motorcycle, then it's like riding a motorcycle, especially a DH bike. The skills transfer well and the fastest guys on a DH bike are usually guys who rode motorcycles.
> 
> You need a full face, elbow, and knee guards, and full fingered gloves. You should have some decent footwear like skate shoes, not anything with an arch in the center (running shoes). Try to rent a big bike with big brakes, you'll need them.
> 
> I think you'll really enjoy it. It's a little like cutting a steak; let the knife do the work and don't force it. Stay loose and RELAX. Stop at each trail section if you can, and take a breather/stretch. You'll be happier than trying to ride a complete run one after the other.


Yeah armor, don't even consider not using it. I'm a complete noobie, having only a day of downhill under my belt, but I was able to pick it up pretty quickly, but like sandwich said, I rode a dirtbike as a kid.

Staying loose is key. If you fight the bike or the mountain, you loose. The biggest tip I got that helped all day was when you hit a jump, as soon as your wheels leave the ground, let the bike come up into you, dont pull it up to you, then you have the freedom to put the bike down whereever you want. After a few hours the smoothness starts making sense and I was getting some nice high and long jumps. Drops might seem scary, but most places have small ones you can practice on... just imagine there is a huge drop on those small ones to get your mind used to not aborting at the last minute and putting you over the bars.


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

You mentioned that you will be renting. RENT WITH CAUTION!!
1. Make sure sag and spring rate is correct for your weight.
2.Make sure the brakes are competent with good modulation and the pads have lots of life. Be wary of Juicy 3 and 7 for long DH runs. Ultimates are fine.
3. Make sure tires are in good shape, check for tearing knobs. A bad tire will negate good brakes every time.
These things can make the difference between riding home with your buds talking about what a great time you had or riding to the hospital in a ambulance with multiple broken bones and torn ligements.

P.S. Never say "one last run."


----------



## jfactor1 (Sep 22, 2010)

tony477g said:


> how fast do you guys get going? You make it seem like your flying. Im used to riding in unknown terrain from my dirt bike. Not mountain bike though. I heard somewhere maybe here that you should have your head close to or over your handlebars?


My buddy's computer from his last trip to Boyne Highlands here in Michigan...








:eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :eekster:

My max is usually in the upper 20's-lower 30s when I go (granted I ride a hardtail).

It's by far the most fun I've had on a bike in years. Your BMX background will really come in handy.


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

POC Eastern States Cup #2 Plattekill PRO GRT - I could sew do that!

This guy says he WON the plattekill speed trap at 24mph. Just to offer a counterpoint to the 51mph that the other guy did. And he was racing...


----------

